# ATItool 0.26 incompatibility?



## ty_ger (Dec 23, 2008)

As the title states, I am trying to use ATItool 0.26.  My first issue with it is an apparent incompatibility with Vista.  It states that some driver was not able to be installed.

Whatever, I can't do anything about the above issue, so I ignore it.

Well, then when I open ATItool, it looks fine.  The only thing is that the profile "default" states "(0.00 / 0.00)".  This means that it is obviously not detecting my video card properly.  Then, if I click on "Scan for Artifacts" or "Show 3d View", I get the error message:

"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATItool does not seem to be used by Windows.  

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of the card."


Well, this is with an ASUS EN9800GT Ultimate card.  I can attest that the card is being used by Windows because I am looking at this screen right now as I type.  The system has no onboard graphics card and only has one monitor hooked up to the one card (not an SLI or multi-monitor system).

It seems to me that W1zzard only needs to add support for my graphics card.

The video card information:
Device: NVIDIA PCI-E 9800GT
Vendor: ASUS
Product: G92 Board - 03930000

Device ID: 0614
Sub Vendor ID: 1043
Sub System ID: 829D
Board ID: 9C23


It is kind of an odd board because it has a 128 stream processor core on a 9800GT card.  Really it is a rebadged 8800GTS.

Can I get this video card supported?


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2008)

From what I understand there will be no update for ATi Tool as there is a successor in the works.  You can try 0.27 beta 3, but I don't think your card is compatable with that either.


----------



## ty_ger (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

A successor?  Can you let out any details?  Will it be free?


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2008)

ty_ger said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> A successor?  Can you let out any details?  Will it be free?



You know as much as I know.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ty_ger (Dec 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> From what I understand there will be no update for ATi Tool as there is a successor in the works.  You can try 0.27 beta 3, but I don't think your card is compatable with that either.



Thank you so much!  The BETA 3 did the trick!


----------

